# Going to get her tomorrow!



## BeanJeepin (May 12, 2012)

Eep!   This is actually happening!  What the heck are we doing?!?  Oh, right, getting a cow! :bun

Any last minute trailer tips for transporting her?  We have a cattle trailer on loan we're using.  She leads well, is used to her halter, and is very friendly - has never been in a trailer though, she was brought home at 6 weeks in the back of a minivan!   Should she be tethered in the trailer or loose in the area (smallish) behind the gate?  I'm guessing loose..... there's straw on the floor of the trailer.  We'll have water and grain available as treat/bribe and some hay too.

We have bovine probiotics for when she gets here.  Grain.  Hay.  Water.  Shelter.  Fencing.  

EEEK!

Holy cow.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 12, 2012)

If she leads well, then do just that - lead her right on the trailer 
What kind of cow have you purchased - for milk ??????? oh and arrival pics are a must on here
Good luck


----------



## Cricket (May 13, 2012)

All of the cows you see trailered around here are loose--just make sure there's not enough room for her to get out anywhere, I guess.  It's not a good thing if they happen to go down while tied (even loosely).  Cows are wonderful!  Good luck, and (as Royd said) PICTURES!


----------



## BeanJeepin (May 14, 2012)

Ok, got her trailered (just tiny hesitation at the ramp, then right up in) and home without an issue (other than our muffler falling off!!!).  

Home... well, that's another story!  Untrailered well, had a little walk around on a lead, met the goats, met the electric fence... going well until she was let off lead.  Then through the fence (I know, we were warned!) on a little unscheduled jog to meet some neighbors.  Luckily they loved her (and hey, now they know what she looks like and where she belongs ).  Got her tethered, thought for a minute and then boarded her in her stall.  Plan B is to get her used to the fence a little at a time, and used to this being home too.

Pictures later.  It was hard to get any with all the excitement and four kids involved.


----------



## BeanJeepin (May 14, 2012)

Oh and she's jersey/ayrshire, for milk (but not yet bred, technically a heifer), and raised to think she's an overgrown dog.


----------



## Cricket (May 14, 2012)

That's great you got her home so easily!  Jersey/Ayrshire crosses are my very favorite (my 3 week old calf's mom is that cross with a Jersey dad).  Sounds like a good plan to keep her in the barn quite a bit to begin with so that she'll learn where her safe place/grain place is.  I like to tie my cows up in their barn (okay, shed!) and grain them just to get in the habit.  Once they have it down pat you can loosen up the rules a little.  Good luck!  I bet the kids are excited!  You're going to have to get an ice cream maker once she's milking--that cream makes some awesome stuff!


----------



## BeanJeepin (May 14, 2012)

Oh!  Good to know.  We'll need to do AI on her soon and were debating what breed to use.  We were definitely considering full Jersey.  We really love her already.


----------



## Cricket (May 15, 2012)

It will be fun picking a sire.  You can go with some beef breeds, too.  It's pretty common in my area for Jersey's to be bred to Angus for their first time, as the calves are small., and we used to breed our Jersey to (successively)  both that and a Hereford.  I have a one year old Jersey heifer who I'm trying to decide what to do with--keeps me awake at night!  Have fun!


----------



## BeanJeepin (May 15, 2012)

Someone actually suggested not to breed to a beef breed for now.  She's very small yet (malnourished a bit) and they said beef breeds are deeper chested, can be harder to birth.  Thoughts?


----------

